# 9 month service



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

I received a letter from Nissan yesterday informing me that my Sentra was due for a 9 month service. Has anyone else received this? What kind of service is it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's expensive  don't bother. you can do all the necessary stuff yourself.


----------



## Tillong (Feb 6, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it's expensive  don't bother. you can do all the necessary stuff yourself.



I got one from my dealership about a 6 mo checkup. What exactly do they do, and is it necessary to keep my warranty, or no?

-Paul


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no it's not necessary to keep the warranty.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Each dealership will setup their own service intervals so that they can get your service instead of you going somewhere else. Ususally an oil change, maybe a couple other fluids. Its basicly a way for them to do "preventitive maintenence" and rake in some cash. Look at you owners manual and find the real service intervals.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Each dealership will setup their own service intervals so that they can get your service instead of you going somewhere else. Ususally an oil change, maybe a couple other fluids. Its basicly a way for them to do "preventitive maintenence" and rake in some cash. Look at you owners manual and find the real service intervals.


I called them and asked them what it was "Its basically a Oil Change" ok do you guys have synthetic "No i dont stock Synthetic oil" 
Dont bother change your own oil


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

jsz1002 said:


> I received a letter from Nissan yesterday informing me that my Sentra was due for a 9 month service. Has anyone else received this? What kind of service is it?



Read your owners manual. While confuings cause they wrote it mess you up  You don't really need anything till 30K miles.

Change the oil and filter every 3-5K and you will be fine.


----------

